# What kind of fish is for me?



## forestnymph (Aug 23, 2010)

I am looking for a fish that is not to hard to breed, Is flashy or at least colorfull, And will get along with zebra danios and a algea eater. Any ideas?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

first, we need more info
what size tank
water source
water parameters(ammonia,Ph,nitrAtes and nitrItes)
filtration
lighting
heating

I think guppies might be up your alley, however what is the "algae eater"? Zebras are a little nippy of fins but if you have enough or can trade them off they will do fine as far as nipping goes.


----------



## Dymo (Aug 17, 2010)

WhiteDevil said:


> first, we need more info
> what size tank
> water source
> water parameters(ammonia,Ph,nitrAtes and nitrItes)
> ...


I think he means a Placostamus(don't think I spelled that right) or similiar cleaner fish. For whatever reason my lfs used to call them algae eaters aswell.


----------



## Cole (Aug 18, 2010)

Dymo said:


> I think he means a Placostamus(don't think I spelled that right) or similiar cleaner fish. For whatever reason my lfs used to call them algae eaters aswell.


Maybe, but my LFS calls Chinese Algae Eaters just plain algae eaters.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

I would try to put guppies, thay are easy to breed, very colorfull and are beautiful.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

guppies or endlers.....or both as they will cross and form hybrids.


----------

